# deal of the day?



## bobcycles (Aug 21, 2015)

*Anyone see this listing?  Bizarre title .....sellers name?
One photograph of what looks like a 1937 Motorbike mostly complete.
Any cabers win this bike?  was the auction legit?  0 feedbacker


http://www.ebay.com/itm/221858274263?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

*


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 21, 2015)

That's a sketchy looking deal isn't it? 0 feedback, $3.14 shipping....can only imagine the shipping job that bike will get!

Darcie


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2015)

I had it on my watch list thinking someone would hit it at the end. If its legit someone got a smok'n deal. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dave K (Aug 21, 2015)

The first time he had it listed it was listed as "Vintage Majestic Tank Cruiser Bike"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221857475807?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I guess at this point we can bid on sketchy stuff as paypal will get your money back for you if needed.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 21, 2015)

weed is legal in Colorado.


----------



## catfish (Aug 22, 2015)

Hopefully some one got a deal.


----------



## ohdeebee (Sep 5, 2015)

Crank was dated 37.


----------



## Dave K (Sep 5, 2015)

ohdeebee said:


> Crank was dated 37.




What what what!?!?!?!?!   Do you buy this bike?


----------



## ohdeebee (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## buickmike (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice score O


----------



## Dave K (Sep 5, 2015)

Sweet!!!!  Post more pictures when you
have time


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 5, 2015)

You would need to go see it and buy it.


----------



## ohdeebee (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Dave K (Sep 5, 2015)

Wow.  Are you going to bring back the OG paint?


----------



## ohdeebee (Sep 5, 2015)

It's too far gone and the frame is damaged. The fenders too are beyond repair.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 5, 2015)

ohdeebee said:


> Yes.




Yahoo.....good 4 U!!!!!


----------



## Spence36 (Sep 5, 2015)

Is the whole tank there ? And can ya roll the fenders out ? 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## ohdeebee (Sep 6, 2015)

The rear may be salvageable the front has several tears and has been trimmed. Here's the tank:


----------

